# When do the kings arrive?



## Sheephedz8 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm coming down the first week of October, gonna do some pier fishing and was wondering if anyone knew if the king mackerel will be available?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Back in the day,I'd say you were gonna catch em by the cooler loads.. Nowadays,not a chance.. Matter of fact,don't think anyone on obx piers has even caught "1" this year...??


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Assuming you intend to use a pin rig, some of the piers don't even allow them after I think Sept. 30. With bull drum now being hooked they can cause some problems.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I havent seen a report of a bull drum yet. I know the big red drum a being caught regularly along with puppy drum.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

1BadF350 said:


> I havent seen a report of a bull drum yet. I know the big red drum a being caught regularly along with puppy drum.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Well big drum were caught at Jennette's Pier yesterday.

https://business.facebook.com/Jennettes-Pier-130489973676212/?business_id=451779984975550


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> I havent seen a report of a bull drum yet. I know the big red drum a being caught regularly along with puppy drum.


Funny....but I'm afraid it's sailing right over everyone's heads.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Hikes run said:


> Funny....but I'm afraid it's sailing right over everyone's heads.


Right? Let's all get offended by it now. LOL.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Sheephedz8 said:


> I'm coming down the first week of October, gonna do some pier fishing and was wondering if anyone knew if the king mackerel will be available?


Ole Pier rat ask's ,,, Which "beach or Pier" do you plan on fishing??
We recently caught OUR first King of the year on the North pier, Carolina Beach.. 26 lbs
JMP just caught they're first one this past week..
Almost ALL the Piers up & down the Coast have had a * "Dismal" * year so far..
Even the "King of Piers" OCP on Oak Island, doesn't even have I think much more than 10 this whole year.. 
I'm going to venture & opine, it'll be hit & miss, depending if these Blasted SW wind(s) ever quit blowing...
Water Temps have crept upwards the past couple weeks into the high 70's again (80~79)
I'd wait until at least mid-Oct the way things are happening.. Then MAYBE at least you MIGHT get into a "Varity" of fish to catch....
Presumably a couple days after a good cold front or 2, with Light NE wind(s)....


----------



## stephens84 (Oct 9, 2017)

we have only caught 23 kings this year on ocp have not landed one since sept 25th


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

We don't catch jack diddly shit at Mercer's.......I like it that way. The one a few weeks back was the first since July actually


----------

